# We've got groups!!!!!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I didnt' mention it before just in case it was a fluke.

When Augie and I went to the Sandra Ladwig seminar I asked her about his problem with groups and she told me what to do.

It was a miracle cure for him. It worked the first time I tried it which was the following day at the seminar and it has continued to work.

For those who know his issue, this is miraculous. I thought our obedience career was over, but now we have plans to enter Novice A in 2012!:artydude


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is great news! 

Can I ask what his problem was and how it was corrected?


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> That is great news!
> 
> Can I ask what his problem was and how it was corrected?


Yes, inquiring minds want to know!

Congrats!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do tell! I would love to hear, as this is the only hold back from me entering Dooley in a trial. Every little bit helps!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie's problem was that he couldn't handle the pressure of being in the line of dogs, he always wanted to come to me and would break from the line. Augie has a solid sit/down stay when alone. We've had this problem going on 4 years and have tried tethering, a pvc box, toys behind him, etc...

What she told me to do was to make in the context of the group exercises coming to me unrewarding. When he breaks I bend down and call him to me (different body position than what you do in groups). When he gets to me I clip on the leash and wave it in his face and then walk him back to the line up, position him and leave. This is done very matter of factly, it's not done harshly. 

For us, he got it immediately after only 2 times. What is the most interesting part is the transformation in his attitude. He went from stressed and worried to relaxed and confident. 

In case you are wondering, this has not affected any of his recall exercises. He still comes charging in like a freight train.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome. I am so happy for you guys.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Question: when he breaks and you bend down and call him, isn't you calling him to you a reward? I am a little confused on how this makes breaking unrewarding.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very clever  That really is great that he can now do the stays and even better, that he relaxes!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Question: when he breaks and you bend down and call him, isn't you calling him to you a reward? I am a little confused on how this makes breaking unrewarding.


I understand how confusing this seems because it is so counter-intuitive.

It isn't rewarding because unlike with the recalls you don't praise when they get to you. I clip the leash on and then wave the leash in his face ( he doesn't like that ) and then put him right back in the line. 

She said you can do other things to make coming to you unpleasant too; like scaring them with a scary face and gesture.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> I understand how confusing this seems because it is so counter-intuitive.
> 
> It isn't rewarding because unlike with the recalls you don't praise when they get to you. I clip the leash on and then wave the leash in his face ( he doesn't like that ) and then put him right back in the line.
> 
> She said you can do other things to make coming to you unpleasant too; like scaring them with a scary face and gesture.


I admit I'm perplexed here as well. So what did you USE to do when he would follow you? 
(My thought is the normal/most instinctual reaction by most people is to say no and put the dog back -- which sounds exactly like what you're doing here.)
Glad something worked but I'd love to know why


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> I admit I'm perplexed here as well. So what did you USE to do when he would follow you?
> (My thought is the normal/most instinctual reaction by most people is to say no and put the dog back -- which sounds exactly like what you're doing here.)
> Glad something worked but I'd love to know why


I don't know why this works and what I've tried in the past didn't.
It may be the fact that I'm actively calling him, I just don't know. 
Our trainer doesn't know why this is working and she was there with us.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Interesting. Sounds like it's going "Ok. Fine. You think you wanna come to me right now and not stay where you''re supposed to? Go for it. But it's gonna suck a little."

Glad it's working ... (and isn't overly aversive).


----------

